# WIFI USB Adapter query



## mukul (Oct 29, 2017)

Can you please tell a 450mbps USB Adapter will connect to 300mbps router?


----------



## LDS (Oct 29, 2017)

mukul said:


> Can you please tell a 450mbps USB Adapter will connect to 300mbps router?



You need to know what wi-fi standards you router support, and the wireless adapter:

"Utilizes 802.11ac standard and is backward compatible with 802.11a/n". So as long as your router support 802.11 a, n or ac it will connect, even if it may not reach the full 480Mb/s speed. Just it looks this adapter uses only the 5GHz band - which is used by 802.11a but it is optional for 802.11n, although most devices supporting the latter support it. The 5Ghz band, while less crowded, has a shorter range.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2017)

mukul said:


> Can you please tell a 450mbps USB Adapter will connect to 300mbps router?



Its unlikely to work with your router, it only transmits on the 5 GHZ band which many routers do not use. If you supply the model of your router, someone can check. Its going to be short range as well, probably just a few feet.

The other issue is that your router needs a bridge mode to connect wirelessly to the adapter, some have it, some don't.

Start with your router and see if it can connect and bridge to another wireless source, then pick something compatible that uses the same frequencies.


----------



## LDS (Oct 29, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its going to be short range as well, probably just a few feet.



While 5GHz has a shorter range, is still some tens of metres. But walls and other structures (depends on the materials) are more "opaque" at this frequencies than at 2.4GHz, and can greatly reduce the range. That's why it is rare to see 5GHz only devices. although on some you can decided to turn off one of the radios.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The other issue is that your router needs a bridge mode to connect wirelessly to the adapter, some have it, some don't.



Did you mean the router connecting to the adapter, and not viceversa? The OP question didn't look that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 29, 2017)

My 5GHz network works throughout my 4 bedroom 2,200 sqft home/office.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2017)

LDS said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its going to be short range as well, probably just a few feet.
> ...



I incorrectly read it as him trying to bridge the two devices. If he is just trying to connect to the wireless router, the range is not a big issue, but his router needs 5 GHZ. Range depends where the USB port is located. I have three NetGear ORBI AP's and get very strong wi-fi on both bands anywhere in my house, and a few hundred feet outside, expensive, but it works wonderfully.

I moved my old Ubiquity AP's out to my studio so I get a strong signal everywhere out there, just not 5GHZ. My cameras can access the wi-fi n the studio or the house and download images if I decide to do it that way. The Wi-Fi on the cameras is slow to download large RAW files, but jpeg is ok.


----------

